# How loud are 7x12 mini lathes?



## metrogdor22 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm getting ready to purchase my first lathe (probably a Horror Fright 7x12), and something just occurred to me: I live in an apartment. Am I going to bother my neighbors by running a mini lathe on a wall that's opposite and ~15 feet from the one I share with them?


----------



## XD351 (Mar 14, 2017)

Depends on whether you can hear their  day to day noise like television , radio  , speech  or cooking dinner etc .
If not then i would say no problems unless your like me and like to hurl your failures across the room ! 


Ian.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 14, 2017)

It probably depends on what material you are turning.

Give extra attention to making sure that you are not mechanically transmitting sound through the building by contact with the wall or floor.

It goes without saying that you try not to work during times when they might want quiet, especially if they have small children. (Or switch to quieter jobs.)

I remember, back in the pre-computer era when I was a student and I typed my work on an electric typewriter that made a loud "THONK" every time I used the carriage shift. It was directly on a large wooden desk that was directly on a floor. I had solved the problem of a lost rubber foot on the machine by taking off all three others. The manager showed up at my door to ask whether I was working on a carpentry project or lifting weights. I added some padded isolation and changed my working habits and got no more complaints. 

I have a mini-lathe and I don't think it is too loud, but I have a detached garage for my shop. Interrupted cuts and annoying chatter would probably be stretching things a bit.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 14, 2017)

My hearing isn't that good so take this with a grain of salt.  

First it depends.   Ok i know that that is a dodge but it is also fact.  Everything impacts sound generation and transmission.  For example is the wall between apartments fire rated, if so how was that rating achieved.   Some apartments will have substantial concrete block walls between units others rely upon fire rated wall board.  Some do nothing special at all.  

Generally your best bet is to contain noise at the source.  First you want to isolate the machine from the floor to reduce conducted noise.  If the radiated noise is excessive you maybe want to build an enclosure around the machine.  Enclosures have the side benefit of containing chops and lube.  

Beyond that what you are doing at anyone time and how your machine is set up greatly impacts noise.  So one day use may imply high frequency noise and the next day you may have a task that generates lower frequency noise. 



metrogdor22 said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase my first lathe (probably a Horror Fright 7x12), and something just occurred to me: I live in an apartment. Am I going to bother my neighbors by running a mini lathe on a wall that's opposite and ~15 feet from the one I share with them?




In any event and complete off topic, id consider carefully the center to center distance of the 7x12!   Depending upon your interests that 12" could be extremely frustrating.  Id certainly look into other options (longer bed) for what is otherwise a good lathe.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 14, 2017)

The mini lathe with belt drive and vari speed WITH the leadscrew disconnected
is no louder than a sewing machine.Its the cutting that makes the noise
(especially interupted cuts) and the power feed thru the changegears
Sound isulation around the m/c and rubber isolation feet wherever is 
the best you can do.Then its suck it and see


----------



## mgb (Mar 15, 2017)

I just measured my 7/14

Ambient noise in the garage 30dBA 
Motor running 70dBA 
Cutting a cast iron part with long thin boring bar very loud 95dBA

Hope that this helps


----------



## metrogdor22 (Mar 15, 2017)

That's actually great! I love objective measurements, thanks! And thanks to everyone else in the thread. I'm going to mull it over some more.


----------



## mgb (Mar 15, 2017)

Also, it was measured with a phone app, at a range of 30cm from the spindle end, mic facing up and resting on the bench


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 15, 2017)

All noise level db are set at 1 meter 
and 1 watt one meter for speaker efficiency 
numbers seem high


----------



## mgb (Mar 16, 2017)

OK, just had a remeasure. Phone located 100cm from the chuck, but in direct line of sight at 45 degrees. i.e. on a platform isolated from the work bench behind and to the right of the operator.

Ambient 40dB
1000 rpm no load 65dB
1000rpm taking gentle cut on cast iron 70db

It seems that being so close and on the same workbench did indeed overcook the readings somewhat.

:hDe:


----------



## packrat (Mar 16, 2017)

I thank you can do a lot better as far as a small lathe buy. You could look into a older South Bend 9 inch lathe, and you would not be sorry. I see used HF lathes up for sell all the time not much of a lathe.....


----------



## bazmak (Mar 16, 2017)

Please someone with more knowledge chip in to correct me
but from memory Db readings are expotential I thought that 70 
is 10 times as loud as 60 etc.Roundabout 100db is detrimental
to human hearing


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 16, 2017)

bazmak said:


> but from memory Db readings are expotential I thought that 70
> is 10 times as loud as 60 etc.Roundabout 100db is detrimental
> to human hearing


 
Half right Baz. The sound intensity goes up by a factor of 10 for each 10Db but this is roughly doubling the volume, not 10 times the volume.
As far as damaging sound, it depends on the exposure period below a certain limit. For instance the sound of the air rushing past the open window of a car for more than 3 hours has been classified as potentially harmful, but the more intense sound of a chainsaw is potentially harmful in a much shorter duration. Of course above a certain limit (can't remember it now) potential damage is immediate - lots of handguns are in this range for example.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks cogsy.Think we are getting away from the point Packrat
The main problem is noise and he lives in an apartment
The belt drive mini lathe is the best he can hope for
He can pick it up and put it inside a homemade sound enclosure etc etc
then put it away when convenient.Whats the point load limitations on the floor
then you would be opening a can of worms


----------



## metrogdor22 (Mar 17, 2017)

packrat said:


> I thank you can do a lot better as far as a small lathe buy. You could look into a older South Bend 9 inch lathe, and you would not be sorry. I see used HF lathes up for sell all the time not much of a lathe.....



Thanks for the advice. I know HF makes money selling equipment where you get what you pay for: not a lot. But A used South Bend would cost, what, $2000 at least? And then I have to pay to haul the thing either in shipping or gas. The HF lathe is $600, I can pick it up 10 minutes from my house, and then spend $400 on a lot of good tooling from Grizzly (my goal is to get a good lathe setup for $1000). It may not be great quality, but if I can get +/- .002 out of it, I'll be happy. I always appreciate anybody's $.02 though!


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 17, 2017)

bazmak said:


> Please someone with more knowledge chip in to correct me
> but from memory Db readings are expotential I thought that 70
> is 10 times as loud as 60 etc.Roundabout 100db is detrimental
> to human hearing



At work they like to keep the exposure below 80 or 85db (can't remember which is current policy).   This is below the legal limit where action is required.  Understand though that noise exposure is accumulative, the longer you  are exposed to excessive noise the greater the likely hood that you will loose hearing.    

Having loss considerable hearing in one ear, my own fault, I fully understand why people would be concerned.   If you are concerned by a box of ear plugs which should be good enough for the possible noise out of a small lathe.   You can also do things to isolate and reduce reflections of noise.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 17, 2017)

The hf lathe is a sieg lathe.They are all made to different specs
Working to +- 2 thou is easy.The beauty of this size is you can pick it up and put it out of the way when not inuse.As for sound try it and see and make an enclosure if you need it.Cardboard and polystyrene ceiling tiles or even acoustic
suspended ceilng tiles.Quick to assemble and stack away.There are heaps of interesting to mods to do very interesting and fun to do.Couple of pieces of advise
make sure the lathe is belt drive/vario speed and the lead screw can be 
disengaged/reversed.The gear chain to the leadscrew makes a lot of noise
and the lathe is much quieter.Most turning can be done with the leadscrew in neutral.Most important GET THE LONGEST bed you can.Min 350mm but I 
would recommend 400mm Well worth the extra cost and the extra weight is minimal


----------



## bazmak (Mar 17, 2017)

The hf lathe is a sieg lathe.They are all made to different specs
Working to +- 2 thou is easy.The beauty of this size is you can pick it up and put it out of the way when not inuse.As for sound try it and see and make an enclosure if you need it.Cardboard and polystyrene ceiling tiles or even acoustic
suspended ceilng tiles.Quick to assemble and stack away.There are heaps of interesting to mods to do very interesting and fun to do.Couple of pieces of advise
make sure the lathe is belt drive/vario speed and the lead screw can be 
disengaged/reversed.The gear chain to the leadscrew makes a lot of noise
and the lathe is much quieter.Most turning can be done with the leadscrew in neutral.Most important GET THE LONGEST bed you can.Min 350mm but I 
would recommend 400mm Well worth the extra cost and the extra weight is minimal If poss go and see running


----------



## itowbig (Mar 17, 2017)

might i say add sound proofing and rubber flooring . rubber kitchen mats ect carpet on the walls also deaden sound .


----------



## RM-MN (Mar 18, 2017)

metrogdor22 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I know HF makes money selling equipment where you get what you pay for: not a lot. But A used South Bend would cost, what, $2000 at least? And then I have to pay to haul the thing either in shipping or gas. The HF lathe is $600, I can pick it up 10 minutes from my house, and then spend $400 on a lot of good tooling from Grizzly (my goal is to get a good lathe setup for $1000). It may not be great quality, but if I can get +/- .002 out of it, I'll be happy. I always appreciate anybody's $.02 though!



Don't discount the quality and ability of the Harbor Freight lathe.  I'll agree it is made to a price point but you can make quite a few improvements without much cost.  If my HF lathe won't stay within +/- .001" I'm looking for the problem.  The first place I look is the tooling.  You can take a big lathe and push a dull (relative) tool to get high workflow and acceptable finish but the little lathes don't have the rigidity and power necessary so make your tools sharp and take lighter cuts.  You'll be advised to only use HSS tools but a brazed carbide tool will cut just great if you sharpen it properly.  Mine will make a hair fine curl of steel when sharp.


----------



## pepi (Mar 18, 2017)

Have you though about using acoustic foam as found in a recording booth? You would need to protect the foam from any oil that gets thrown. 

see what I'm talking about:https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-105490519483&ref=pd_sl_7avx300nw6_b

Greg


----------



## John S (Mar 18, 2017)

Don't bother about it, just turn the TV up.

People will accept loud TV's more than they will machine tools. With a TV you are normal, with a lathe you are a freak


----------



## itowbig (Mar 18, 2017)

John S said:


> Don't bother about it, just turn the TV up.
> 
> People will accept loud TV's more than they will machine tools. With a TV you are normal, with a lathe you are a freak



hahaha agreed hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 20, 2017)

John S said:


> Don't bother about it, just turn the TV up.
> 
> People will accept loud TV's more than they will machine tools. With a TV you are normal, with a lathe you are a freak




Now a days build anything yourself and you are a freak.


----------



## JimT (Mar 20, 2017)

metrogdor22 said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase my first lathe (probably a Horror Fright 7x12), and something just occurred to me: I live in an apartment. Am I going to bother my neighbors by running a mini lathe on a wall that's opposite and ~15 feet from the one I share with them?



What kind of work are you wanting to do with a lathe? Are you going to be purchasing a mill as well?

Jim


----------



## metrogdor22 (Mar 20, 2017)

JimT said:


> What kind of work are you wanting to do with a lathe? Are you going to be purchasing a mill as well?
> 
> Jim



Primarily I'll be making small engines, though I'll probably start with much more simple stuff. It would also be really useful to be able to make any odd bolt or nut that I need. A mill is a planned future addition, but for now I have a drill press with an X-Y vise.


----------

